# goodbye T-MAC...



## ST (Jul 25, 2002)

Just wanted to say, although it was a great run you had in putting the Magic up 3-1 against the "superstar-deprived" Pistons, the pivotal game 7 showed everyone what all Kobe-lovers have been pounding the gavel on, T-Mac can't close out games.

In the biggest game of his life, his one chance to distance himself from that other regular season sensation, he wasn't anything special, heck he wasn't even great. He was just pretty good.

However, you have a pretty good future to look forward to. With the developing sophs for next year, maybe you could get out of the first round. Maybe. Until then T-MAC. Until then, I'll continue to laugh at the Kobe vs T-Mac comparisons. 

:krazy:


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*damn st!! dont start it yet*

the game isnt over 
i wanted to start it 
but hell their not comin back no chance in hell 
so here y ago tmac..








this better end the tmac kobe debate i dont care if u average 40 a game in the regular season its what u do in the postseason that matters...
i cant wait to hear how bad tmacs knee hurts after the game


----------



## ST (Jul 25, 2002)

*oh yeah*

kudos to the Supreme Being for giving Tayshaun such long arms to bother The Sleeper's shot.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ST</b>!
> Just wanted to say, although it was a great run you had in putting the Magic up 3-1 against the "superstar-deprived" Pistons, the pivotal game 7 showed everyone what all Kobe-lovers have been pounding the gavel on, T-Mac can't close out games.
> 
> In the biggest game of his life, his one chance to distance himself from that other regular season sensation, he wasn't anything special, heck he wasn't even great. He was just pretty good.
> ...


Are you crazy? Its not the end of T-macs career.. He is only 23 years old... garnet is what.. 27 and they still complain that he hasnt gotten out of series 1?

You t-mac haters should not be talking.. Doc rivers isn't coaching properly.. Tmac is driving in dishing it out and his team mates arent making the shots in..


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*ok lets make a list of what tmac did this series..*

First he claims that it feels good after winning their 3rd game to make the second round 
then he calls out okur of all people and tells him he better be ready to play.. and ends up putting up 18 bricks that game :laugh: 
and now through three quaters hes gone 5 for 19 scoring a whopping 13 pts.. and the guy hes guarding has scored 28 pts and when he went out a rookie came in and got 14 in like 6 minutes 

Where is that cocky grin now tmac.. why arent u flashing the 3 - 2 anymore??

Ill chant along with the pistons fans Tmac SUCKS!!!


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ST</b>!
> Just wanted to say, although it was a great run you had in putting the Magic up 3-1 against the "superstar-deprived" Pistons, the pivotal game 7 showed everyone what all Kobe-lovers have been pounding the gavel on, T-Mac can't close out games.
> 
> In the biggest game of his life, his one chance to distance himself from that other regular season sensation, he wasn't anything special, heck he wasn't even great. He was just pretty good.
> ...


Get over yourself. He is only 23, playing on a team with two Rookies contibuting heavily. Should he have won the series? Yes, but you act like it's the end of the world. 
It's really easy to close out a series when you have Shaq on your team. Gimme a break.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*haha thanks im the one*

the first person to bring up shaqs name ...


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: haha thanks im the one*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> the first person to bring up shaqs name ...


Well he is part of the Lakers last time I checked, and the Lakers were brought up. Since it is a Kobe thread I knew you wouldnt be far away.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

I wonder how many fingers T-Mac is going to hold up after the game today. Maybe 1 for give me one more chance?


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*how many chances does he need to choke in the first round*

hes 0 for 3


----------



## ST (Jul 25, 2002)

*counter-arguments.*



> Are you crazy? Its not the end of T-macs career


I didn't say anything about the end of T-Mac's career. Let me paraphrase it for you. I said that until T-Mac proves me wrong and gets out of the first round, I will continue to gloat and smirk mockingly to those who beat the drum out of an egomaniacal talent.



> Tmac is driving in dishing it out and his team mates arent making the shots in


In a game like this, he needs to make shots. I applaud that he's taken those shots but he HAS to make shots in order for the Magic to win.



> It's really easy to close out a series when you have Shaq on your team.


Who said anything about the lakers? I don't really care if the lakers win. All I'm saying is that T-Mac, for all his God-given talent, chokes in close-out games. History is on my side with this. That's why Kobe, for all his arrogance, is a better player than T-mac. He closes out games. It also helps that they have the refs on their side most of the time. :banghead:


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*ST you are finally someone who sees the obvious*

If tmac would win and prove himself in the playoffs id give him a little credit until then hes nothing but a loser PERIOD


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

man he was really bad tonight.Detroit made history today.

Hope Blazer make History today starting 3:00 pm


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: counter-arguments.*



> Originally posted by <b>ST</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't say anything about the end of T-Mac's career. QUOTE]
> ...



QUOTE #1 "In the biggest game of his life" Your talking as if its the end of his career just because he loses game 7 @ age 23 with a poor coach and rookie teammates

QUOTE #2 "Kobe vs T-Mac comparisons"

If you say Kobe, your talking about Lakers..


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

LMAO!!! :laugh: Ya McGrady taking a 8th seeded team who has 2 rookies starting to 7 games is just terrible.  Lets also not forget that McGrady has the worst coach in the game. Garrity matched up against Wallace at center? Leaving Gooden on the bench almost the entire 2nd half even though he was the hottest guy on our team? Playing a small lineup almost the entire 2nd half and acting like the Pistons were doing the same? Going away from what had worked the entire series in games 5, 6 and 7 for no reason at all? 

That is just great coaching, strategy and matchups, LOL!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: haha thanks im the one*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> the first person to bring up shaqs name ...


And certainly not the last to bring up the name of Shaq.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> LMAO!!! :laugh: Ya McGrady taking a 8th seeded team who has 2 rookies starting to 7 games is just terrible.  Lets also not forget that McGrady has the worst coach in the game. Garrity matched up against Wallace at center? Leaving Gooden on the bench almost the entire 2nd half even though he was the hottest guy on our team? Playing a small lineup almost the entire 2nd half and acting like the Pistons were doing the same? Going away from what had worked the entire series in games 5, 6 and 7 for no reason at all?
> 
> That is just great coaching, strategy and matchups, LOL!!!!! :laugh:




Quite naturally, unbiased fans see it like you described here. But biased fans can't see anything but the "I'm right and you're wrong" scene.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Well McGrady has proved himself in the playoffs as far as I'm concerned. He had a bad game today, but it happens. When your off, your off. Any body that has played BB, knows what I'm talking about. His stats speaks for themselves the last 3 years in the playoffs. Some of the best overall period. 

He had some talent this year (even though they were the youngest team in the playoffs) and I thought the Magic would get into the 2nd round after going up 3-1, but that is when Doc took over with his small ball and changing his winning strategies to losing strategies, strategies that had been loserville for the Magic all season. 

The Magic/fans can look at Doc and say thanks for the loss. I could give a bunch of reasons to back my statements up, but I won't. If you watched the series, you would know what I'm talking about.


----------



## SportsGuru5 (Jul 15, 2002)

The Magic lost by a large margin, not 2 points. The coach, despite the fact that he made some mistakes, is not solely responsible.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Doc got scared after game 5 and made all kinds of wrong moves. He was the reason we lost, end of story. He made adjustments only a blind man would make and his strategy/matchups down the stretch were some of the worst in NBA history.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> LMAO!!! :laugh: Ya McGrady taking a 8th seeded team who has 2 rookies starting to 7 games is just terrible.  Lets also not forget that McGrady has the worst coach in the game. Garrity matched up against Wallace at center? Leaving Gooden on the bench almost the entire 2nd half even though he was the hottest guy on our team? Playing a small lineup almost the entire 2nd half and acting like the Pistons were doing the same? Going away from what had worked the entire series in games 5, 6 and 7 for no reason at all?
> 
> That is just great coaching, strategy and matchups, LOL!!!!! :laugh:


Hey 
7-24 FG
5 rbs
6ast
4to
That's not bad coaching that's choking in a game 7


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey
> ...


The pacers didn't do any better... Close to a sweep.. At least magic got 2 more wins than usual this time..

The only person on the pacers who has heart is reggie.. and he did choke himself .. so quit your trash takling..


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey
> ...


No that is a bad game. Also coaching had a ton to do with it. Gooden was our best player today and he got about 4 minutes in the 2nd half. Garrity was playing against Wallace at center for most of the 2nd half. Magic going small ball when the Pistons were going big. Pathetic coaching by Rivers across the board today. 

And sure McGrady had a bad game, but it happens especially with young players.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> The pacers didn't do any better... Close to a sweep.. At least magic got 2 more wins than usual this time..
> ...


Exactly. Why is this Pacer <strike>b*tch </strike>(<b>NO attacks on other posters! Thanks. TRM, administrator)</b>even talking?


----------



## LakerMania (Aug 29, 2002)

Well it don't look like it's bothering T-Mac much, he's laughing it up with Kemp on the bench. But this isn't first time he looks like he's having fun when his team is getting their *** handed to them in a big game.


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly. Why is this Pacer <strike>b*tch </strike>even talking?


 Hey<strike> you stupid 'no avatar selected' ****</strike>(do not name call back in childish retribution.) i'm not a pacers fan i only like ron artest but there's no such avatar


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>chapi</b>!
> 
> Hey <strike>you stupid 'no avatar selected' **** </strike>i'm not a pacers fan i only like ron artest but there's no such avatar


Well you have the Pacers up there so your a Pacer fan as far as I'm concerned. It would be like me having a McGrady avatar and saying I don't like the Magic, LOL!!!! :laugh: 

How <strike>retarded </strike>does that sound?(again - NO namecalling!)


----------



## chapi (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> The pacers didn't do any better... Close to a sweep.. At least magic got 2 more wins than usual this time..
> ...


Miller is old he can't play anymore, Ron Artest got heart. I'm sorry for the magic coz i like them more then the pistons but you can't blame the coach when your star (superstar) player plays an bad game


----------



## SportsGuru5 (Jul 15, 2002)

A basketball coach is never the sole reason for a blowout loss in Game 7. It's a PLAYER-DRIVEN GAME. If you don't agree with this, find another sport to watch. Drew Gooden should have played all 48 minutes today, Pat Garrity should have played 15, but these changes would not have made the Magic win. Period.


----------



## Yyzlin (Feb 2, 2003)

This was not solely TMac's or the coachings fault. The team lost. No one individual. Simply put, the Magic got cocky after game 4, figuring the series was won. Sadly, it didn't turn out that way. Yes, coaching mistakes were made. TMac had a bad game. But this is still the least playoff experienced team that was in it this year, and it showed. Gotta look to next year, now. I hoping for an improvement.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SportsGuru5</b>!
> A basketball coach is never the sole reason for a blowout loss in Game 7. It's a PLAYER-DRIVEN GAME. If you don't agree with this, find another sport to watch. Drew Gooden should have played all 48 minutes today, Pat Garrity should have played 15, but these changes would not have made the Magic win. Period.


How can you be so sure of that? Magic were doing better when Doc took out garrity and put in DQ..they were doing better when gooden was playing..then doc takes them out and ruins the game..


----------



## SportsGuru5 (Jul 15, 2002)

There's no combination of players that Rivers could have thrown out that would have won Games 5, 6, or 7. Guys, this team lost by DOUBLE DIGITS in each game, including a Game 6 at home, which never happens.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Like I said before, Doc lost this series. Declercq, Kemp, Burke and Gooden were getting big minutes in games 1 through 4. The Magic went 3-1. In games 5-7, every single one of those guys minutes went down while Garrity's and Whitney's kept going up. Magic go 0-3. 

Like I said, Doc lost this series for the Magic. End of story.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SportsGuru5</b>!
> There's no combination of players that Rivers could have thrown out that would have won Games 5, 6, or 7. Guys, this team lost by DOUBLE DIGITS in each game, including a Game 6 at home, which never happens.


Sorry but he had Garrity playing center for most of games 6 and 7. Does that make sense? No it doesn't, but go ahead and defend Doc.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*man*

did doc guard billups princ or hamilton??
did doc allow wallace to get all of those rebounds??
did doc throw up 18 bricks??


----------



## SportsGuru5 (Jul 15, 2002)

No basketball coach is ever, ever, ever worth double digit points in a playoff game, let alone THREE. Blaming Doc Rivers for losing a series that you're up 3-1, in the National Basketball Association (this isn't a parity league), is completely asinine.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: man*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> did doc guard billups princ or hamilton??
> did doc allow wallace to get all of those rebounds??
> did doc throw up 18 bricks??


Actually yes he did. Matchups mean a lot when it comes to putting the right people on certain guys which usually makes or breaks a series. Garrity at center against Wallace? Vaughn and Whitney against Billups? Leaving Gooden and Declercq on the bench for most of the 4th quarter (forget the 4th, most of the 2nd half) in games 6 and 7? Going small ball when the Pistons didn't, knowing it has never worked before?

All Doc Rivers's moves. The Magic need a Xs and Os coach more then a cheerleader in a suit.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Ben Wallace is the reason for Orlando losing this series. He killed Orlando, much more than the stats showed.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Yeah, No ben wallace = no pistons victory..

And uh.. Idunkonyou is right about doc contributing to the loss of the Magic..


----------



## tenkev (Jun 12, 2002)

Teams win games. Teams win games. Teams win games. Teams win games. Teams win games. Teams win games. Teams win games.


----------



## LakerMania (Aug 29, 2002)

_off another forum_


----------



## rocketman4 (May 2, 2003)

Ha, love it! T-Mac is such a bum for everything that was round one. :yes:


----------



## zerotre (Sep 28, 2002)

pistons were a better team and they SHOULD have won, BUT doc made some reallly stupid moves. No way do they need to play garrity more then 10-15mins a game, and to do that while the guy is hurt and while gooden is having the game of his life is beyond stupid, i cant even explain what an idoitic move that is.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Idunkonyou</b>!
> Lets also not forget that McGrady has the worst coach in the game.


Isiah Thomas is still a coach in the NBA, right?

-Tim


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

*Re: counter-arguments.*



> Originally posted by <b>ST</b>!
> *Who said anything about the lakers? I don't really care if the lakers win. All I'm saying is that T-Mac, for all his God-given talent, chokes in close-out games. * History is on my side with this. *That's why Kobe, for all his arrogance, is a better player than T-mac. He closes out games. * It also helps that they have the refs on their side most of the time. :banghead:





> It's really easy to close out a series when you have Shaq on your team.


see the connection there? thats the point the other guy was trying to make

tmac could close a series too if shaq was on his team


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: counter-arguments.*



> Originally posted by <b>John The Cool Kid</b>!
> 
> 
> see the connection there? thats the point the other guy was trying to make
> ...



Yes, we who are old enough to remember, can remember how 3D - Dennis Scott was supposedly a "great player", how Penny was, how Nick Anderson was.....we all saw what happened to them when they didn't have Shaq leading them.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: counter-arguments.*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we who are old enough to remember, can remember how 3D - Dennis Scott was supposedly a "great player", how Penny was, how Nick Anderson was.....we all saw what happened to them when they didn't have Shaq leading them.


Yeah but T-mac is better than those 3 you listed there. He has experience to lead a team and Shaq would just be there to dominate the post and grab them rebounds and dunk them dunks.. AKA a backup for Mcgrady... 

Like when kobe misses a shot, shaq would just offensively rebound and make the shot in.. (2nd,3rd shot oppurtunities.)


----------



## fried chicken (Jan 8, 2003)

hopefully he will take his team to the second round next year although its highly unlikely !!!!!!!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*if hill isnt fullyhealthy*

i can see the magic not making the playoffs next year
i mean just remember how bad the raptors were becuz of all their injuries now they will get a high lotto pick..
alvin
mo pete
vince 
darko
antonio davis

The knicks should be better and maybe get in... but orlando is the only team that made it this year that i see having a hard time making it again next year

And if tmac doesnt make the playoffs next year OMG that will be the funniest thing ever :laugh: esp. in the east


----------



## fried chicken (Jan 8, 2003)

:laugh: and if he doesnt make the playoff next year expect a lot of people in this board bash him like he just got out of prison or something
:laugh:


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*man its obvious u havent been here a while*

theyll make excuses.. and say well he doesnt have shaq  or something bs or it wasnt his fault .. its the 2nd year players faults..

tmac comes with a book of a million of excuses every time when the playoffs role around


----------



## Mulk (Jun 25, 2002)

Why won't we make the playoffs nxt year? 

Magic were easily in the top 5 teams in the East since the trade for Gooden and Giricek and they get the 15th pick in the draft to pick up a PG.

And they also have a good chance of pickin up a PJ Brown or Juwan Howard type player in free agency.


----------

